# imitator species



## secede0 (May 28, 2009)

Could this be an intermedius? That's what it was sold to me as, but I've never seen one with these colors. It looks more like a tarapoto to me.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Frogs should not be identified by sight alone. If you can't trust your breeders ID, then you have a problem. Rather than questioning what we think the frogs are, you should be asking others if you can trust your seller/breeder. Find out about his rep and he is reputable, then they are what he says they are.
I have seen Intermedius that looked a lot like Tarapoto and I have seen Tarapoto that looked a bit like Intermedius.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

This one looks like a stretch to me?????


Scott


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Look like intermedius to me... They can be variable in pattern/color... Here are two of mine that are very different:


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

A little late to the party but........I have two tarlton intermedius that are that more yellowish color.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

The frog in the back looks like a R. intermedius, the one in front looks like a typical R. imitator. Its back legs are also undersized. 

Best,

Chuck



secede0 said:


> Could this be an intermedius? That's what it was sold to me as, but I've never seen one with these colors. It looks more like a tarapoto to me.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Remember folks, Tarapoto and Chazuta are located relatively close to one another...the population of R. imitator surrounding both locales are highly variable as well.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Some of the Tor Linbo Intermedius I have seen have looked very similar to Tarapoto imitators. Like Doug said, you have to find out if the breeder/seller of the frogs is reliable.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Just a pet peeve of this taxonomist..."imitator" IS the species. What you are asking is the morph or population. "intermedius" is no longer a recognized subspecies but is now just a descriptive for the morph.


----------

